# Input please - MWD display



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey everyone! I need a little bit of input in regards to military working dogs in World War II. 

What I am doing is putting together a display board about axis and allied uses of military working dogs in World War II. It's going to be a tri-fold board - think of the type used for kids' science projects. The board will be aimed at "all ages", although the setting in which it will be presented will likely have more adult viewers than kids / teenagers.

If you knew absolutely nothing about military working dogs in World War II, what sort of things would you want to see on the board? 

I am thinking of the following: how dogs were procured, how they were trained, what roles they were used in, and what happened to them after the war. That would be in the center of the board. The sides would be photos (axis on one side, allies on the other) with captions.

Does that sound reasonable?

What kind of "stuff" would you want to see laying out to check out and touch if this were a museum-style display? Types of collars and leashes used? A message tube used for messenger dogs? Stuff like that?

Would you want to see a "take home" kind of pamphlet about working dogs that has the same info along with further links for reading online?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Everything you mentioned sounds great, Chris. The only thing I might add is special sections or displays on the dogs that stood out like Chips, for example.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I would want to see examples of breeds used. I'd love to see Sgt Stubby the pit bull included- show the kids that not all pitties are bad! Examples from a variety of breeds would be great. Sounds like it'll be a great display!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Stubby was WWI, Diana, not WWII. 

But the breeds idea is good. The Marines, for example used Dobermans alot which like Pit Bulls, of course, is a breed that has a bad rap by many.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Great idea about the breeds.

I found a blurb of text on the Quartermaster museum that said the US military originally accepted over 30 different breeds of dog, but later narrowed it down to German Shepherds, Belgian Sheep Dogs, Doberman Pinschers, Collies, and Giant Schnauzers. They also used Huskies and Malamutes for sled dogs and pack dogs.

I'll include that. I have some nice pictures of Dobes and Huskies being used, and one of the photos I have shows two Collies, a Shepherd, and what looks to be a mixed Lab / Spaniel something or other.

Most of my pictures are GSDs, tho, since they were used the most out of all the breeds. 

I have a press picture of Chips with Eisenhower, too.

And I'll be adding a little blurb about mascot dogs, even though they're not really military working dogs. I found a good picture of Smoky that I'll use for that, wearing her little "uniform".


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Update.









I laid out the board yesterday and, as it turned out, I had a lot more stuff than space. I had to cut the blurb about mascot dogs since there was no way to fit it in reasonably on the board.

I put together some smaller boards to lay out equipment along with explanations. I made a message tube to go on the collar, but have yet to put the web on the back that holds it on. (Grey paint needs to dry first.) I also made a Bringsel from leather to show how German patrol and medical dogs used that to alert that they found someone. And I did a bit about different types of collars used so I can show that they even had prong collars back then.

My last project will be to make a medical dog vest (vest with a big red cross on the side) to go into the German display since I have some nice pictures of dogs wearing them. I'll be getting materials for that today and should have it done tomorrow.

I'll post pictures of all of it when I'm done.

Since this will first be shown at an indoors event that will have a lot of younger visitors, I'm thinking of doing "working dog" coloring pages that the kids can take home and color. Does that sound like a good idea?

I think even with all the display stuff, people will be more interested to pet Abby, anyway, since she'll be at the event with us. *laughs* But maybe some will be interested in the display and equipment laying out.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Update II. (In case anyone reads them.) Here's the finished display with all its parts and in all its glory. I'll be packing it up tonight and taking it to an event this weekend. 

Display Board









Smaller boards for showing specific equipment / laying out on the table.









Medical / Ambulance Dog vest (original photo and Abby)


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm reading it, Chris. Beautiful display! Absolutely top notch work there. You have every right to be proud of it and I wish I could be there to see it. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Amazing work, I'd love to see it in person!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congradulations great looking display


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

really really nice! what a cool thing to do ...Abby looks great in that vest as well


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!









We just got back from the event a couple of hours ago and the display went over very well. People were very interested in everything; kids and adults liked seeing the different tools laid out where they could touch them; and the littler kids really liked the coloring pages (as did some of the older ones...). 

Abby had a great time at the event, but she's worn out. She slept the whole way home and right now is laying across DH's pillow, snoring and twitching her feet in her sleep.


----------

